# New Black BMW 320d M Sport



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Evening

Im just about to change my car from a 2005 BMW 116i to this










Had silver cars for years and now need to re stock my detailing products for the black metallic paint .

Any advise on polish, sealant and wax combos much appreciated (and which order they are applied  )

Many thanks


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Love these 3 series M-Sports (especially in black.)

I'd suggest just a few coats of SRP & High Definition Wax, that should be sufficient IMO.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

snoopin said:


> Had silver cars for years and now need to re stock my detailing products for the black metallic paint .
> 
> Many thanks


Detailing products aren't colour specific so there's no need to re-stock just for a change of colour............unless you want to! :lol:

Nice car by the way! 

Alan W


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the same colour mate. I'm fairly new to detailing still, but i use srp / black hole then a couple of coats of purple haze.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

A man of my own taste looks great what about Britemax Black Max then Britemax Vantage for an option just look for Russ at Midland Car Care threads for some great detailing combos


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Andy Bailey said:


> I have the same colour mate. I'm fairly new to detailing still, but i use srp / black hole then a couple of coats of purple haze. Have you gone for a petrol or diesel ?


OP Says 320d (Diesel) M Sport :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest the car looks fantastic in the pictures, what's been used on the car, would be interested to know, as it's seems very striking and deep black in colour.


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Jack Carter said:


> OP Says 320d (Diesel) M Sport :thumb:


Sorry bud was on my phone before and it didnt come up with that bit!:wall:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Andy Bailey said:


> Sorry bud was on my phone before and it didnt come up with that bit!:wall:


I know that feeling mate :thumb:

@OP..

Can't go wrong with the above suggestion of SRP + HD Wax. Great combo :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A few stunning products for black cars that I've found are:

Prima Amigo glaze. This darkens the paint on black. It leaves a more glassy wet finish than oily wet, nice and glossy!

Naviwax Dark. This wax also darkens the paint, and also looks glassy wet rather than oily wet. Combined with the Amigo, you get nice dark inky black paint, very nice! :argie:

I'm liking the Swissvax Cleaner Fluid on my black Lexus at the moment, combined with a few of their waxes. Nice deep, dark, and oily wet! Just how I like it! 

What look do you like? Oily wet? Deep and dark? Glassy? Mirror finish? All are easily achieved on black paint! :thumb:


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

+1 for the Naviwax Dark,soooo easy to apply and buff off and even one coat gives a long lasting wet look shine


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely motor mate!

I'm a big fan of BriteMax BlackMAX glaze and BriteMax Vantage paste wax at the moment. Both extremely easy and very nice to use!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry but:-

http://www.sucksqueezebangblow.net/folder/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/bmw-ad.jpg


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm using naviwax dark on my car 330d m sport in black! Looks amazing and stays looking amazing or a long time. Recommend it highly.


----------

